# [SOLVED] Windows Installer Service



## navillus (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi,
the windows installer service has dissappeared from my services. I am running windows 2000pro. windows installer is installed on my computer but it's not listed in the services! i have found a file called instmsiw.exe but i keep getting a message "the temp folder is on a drive that is full or inaccessable. there's loads of free space on the drive and i have full control permissions. can u help!


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: Windows Installer Service*

Welcome back to TSF

Instmsi.exe is the redistributable package for installing or upgrading Windows Installer.
The common methods generally recommended to solve this is by unregistering (MSIEXEC /UNREGISTER) and then re-register (MSIEXEC /REGSERVER) the Windows Installer, in Safe Mode if need to.

Another possible fix:
1. Run msiexec.exe from the command prompt to verify the version, if there is no dialog box but instead an error in the NTVDM, then continue with these instructions.
2. Download InstMsiW.exe from this web site:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/release.asp?ReleaseID=32832
3. Extract InstMsiW.exe using WinZip or a similar tool.
4. Check and write down the versions (via the properties of file) of the following files in the ?WINNTSYSTEM32 directory:
msi.dll
msiexec.exe
msihnd.dll
5. For step 4, msiexec.exe should not have reported a version but instead appeared as a 16-bit program (dos).
6. From the extracted contents of InstMsiW.exe copy msiexec.exe over the old copy (backup the original msiexec.exe first).
7. Run the following command:
msiexec /unregister
8. Run the following command:
msiexec /regserver
http://www.ntcompatible.com/Fix_for_Missing_or_Broken_Win2k_SP3_Windows_Installer_s12931.html


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Windows Installer Service*

I only have potential append to this:
You could use this package instead InstMsiW.exe
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...FC-5F56-4A38-B838-DE776FD4138C&displaylang=en
This one is Windows Installer 3.1 v2 (it's called WindowsInstaller-KB893803-v2-x86.exe)
InstMsiW.exe is Windows Installer 2.0 for Windows NT 4.0 and Windows 2000. (Just as a reference, InstMsiA.exe is version 2.0 for Windows 9x and Me).


----------



## navillus (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Windows Installer Service*

problem Solved 

thanks people
i have since upgraded to xp pro which solved the rpoblem also. Sorry i didn't get to try your solution/s but hopefully you have helped someone else with the same problem.


----------

